# Winter Predictions



## Epiccookie55 (Feb 26, 2016)

What have you guys heard about how to 2016-2017 winter is going to be? Or what do you think is going to happen?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Winter has been cancelled since the world is going to end in November.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750;2146148 said:


> Winter has been cancelled since the world is going to end in November.


lol...... no kidding.....

However if it doesn't, it'll be cold, it'll snow and we'll ***** aboot it being too cold, too mulch or not enough snow.....


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF;2146150 said:


> lol...... no kidding.....
> 
> However if it doesn't, it'll be cold, it'll snow and we'll ***** aboot it being too cold, too mulch or not enough snow.....


I will take another 3 footer as long as that is the storm all winter. payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It'll never be cold enough.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

is going to cool off,
the leaves will change color.
then it will cool off again.

then it may snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2146161 said:


> is going to cool off,
> the leaves will change color.
> then it will cool off again.
> 
> then it may snow.


Days will get shorter until Dec 21 or so, then they'll get longer again.

Light days, dark nights.........unless it's a full moon and clear.

Some rain, some snow, some freezing rain. Sun, clouds, maybe even thundersnow. Some days will be windy, others will be calm.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

kimber750;2146148 said:


> winter has been cancelled since the world is going to end in november.


 lmfbo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Don't you worrie, Hillary with her powers will be able to control winter, as long as it bleeds money into her coffers. In reality, east coast gonna be a light winter. Just my op.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2146158 said:


> It'll never be cold enough.


I get it....Grand Rapids is Hell.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus;2146192 said:


> I get it....Grand Rapids is Hell.


With all these Hollanders.....it sure is.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You all charge seasonal but you pray for snow. You watch you will get ice storms again


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I love snow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2146207 said:


> I love snow.


Snow is good, being unprepared for it is bad.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2146207 said:


> I love snow.


Ill remind you of that when its been snowing for 5 days straight and your having equipment issues :salute:

I like snow, not love it unless I'm skiing. Cold is good with two storms per month about a week apart. I'm not asking too much am I?

Guess its just as well we aren't in control of the weather. There'd be a few wars fought over it


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I loved 2013-2014.

It was so cold and snowy and women problems. It was one of my better years


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Cold snowy and women problems. You just want to get the boys rolling don't ya!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries;2146257 said:


> Ill remind you of that when its been snowing for 5 days straight and your having equipment issues :salute:
> 
> I like snow, not love it unless I'm skiing. Cold is good with two storms per month about a week apart. I'm not asking too much am I?
> 
> Guess its just as well we aren't in control of the weather. There'd be a few wars fought over it


I hope you meant 2 per week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

DeVries;2146257 said:


> Ill remind you of that when its been snowing for 5 days straight and your having equipment issues :salute:
> 
> I like snow, not love it unless I'm skiing. Cold is good with two storms per month about a week apart. I'm not asking too much am I?
> 
> Guess its just as well we aren't in control of the weather. There'd be a few wars fought over it


I'm with this guy. 2 storms per month to keep fresh powder on the slopes, and not so much that I have time to ski.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A 4-8" storm every Saturday night would be ideal.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2146273 said:


> A 4-8" storm every Saturday night would be ideal.Thumbs Up


Can't argue with that.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

LwnmwrMan22;2146269 said:


> I'm with this guy. 2 storms per month to keep fresh powder on the slopes, and not so much that I have time to ski.


Doh Kay!....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2146266 said:


> I hope you meant 2 per week.


I hope you meant women...


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

The midwest should see more snow than it has the past few seasons. No way it can not snow 4 seasons in a row.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CityGuy;2146290 said:


> The midwest should see more snow than it has the past few seasons. No way it can not snow 4 seasons in a row.


Not sure where you've been, but 3 years ago most of the Midwest was pounded with snow and cold. 2 years ago was average with plenty of cold. Last year sucked.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Now how you gonna spend quality time at home if you're out every weekend. The one year here I swear it only snowed on Wednesday, garbage day. If it's in the road it's fair game


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2146294 said:


> Not sure where you've been, but 3 years ago most of the Midwest was pounded with snow and cold. 2 years ago was average with plenty of cold. Last year sucked.


More Minnesota. We got next 2 nothing last 3 years.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Randall Ave;2146296 said:


> Now how you gonna spend quality time at home if you're out every weekend. The one year here I swear it only snowed on Wednesday, garbage day. If it's in the road it's fair game


If I got out and moved every can back I'd still be plowing from last winter. Curb to curb for this guy.


----------



## inconquerable (Jul 11, 2016)

We either wont get any snow because it's been dry last winter and this summer, or we're going to get hammered because we had an easy winter last winter.

I can't believe we're already halfway through July... Where did 2016 go? Another month and a half and stores will start putting out Christmas stuff so we can hear about holiday sales for 4 months.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

inconquerable;2146921 said:


> We either wont get any snow because it's been dry last winter and this summer, or we're going to get hammered because we had an easy winter last winter.
> 
> I can't believe we're already halfway through July... Where did 2016 go? Another month and a half and stores will start putting out Christmas stuff so we can hear about holiday sales for 4 months.


I wish it was dry here. Seems like it's been raining every night here in Kansas City. Makes for some humid weather, and I'm tired of it...


----------

